# Fluval water conditioner used alongside Seachem Purigen



## Glen_I (26 Nov 2019)

Hi all, 

Can anyone tell me if they have used Seachem purigen alongside Fluval water conditioner? I have read that if the water conditioner contains anime then this isnt recommended and on the Fluval website it states that it doesnt contain anime but then I read a review on Amazon that someone contacted Fluval technical and they said yes it does?

If I hadn't just started using a 500ml bottle I wouldn't be too bothered about replacing it for the recommended Seachem equivalent.

Regards Glen


----------



## alto (27 Nov 2019)

It shouldn’t be an issue to return the Fluval product under their “satisfied customer” program 

Fluval/Hagen is a master at marketing  and they like “gunk” in their products so as to have lots to talk about 

I’d not use Purigen with Fluval “gunk” products, all that aloe and PEG etc will slime up the Purigen (and is linked to health issues in anabantoid sp.) ... you’ll need to dig deep to find any independent fish health reviews (or scientific articles) recommending these sorts of compounds for daily fish life 
(though some may have limited short term benefits under special conditions)


----------



## Glen_I (27 Nov 2019)

I had a response from Fluva today and they have stated that: 

Dear Glen
Thank you for contacting us

Fluval Aqua Plus *isn't* Amine based.  Nobody here would have said it was, I'm afraid.

I hope this helps?


----------



## dw1305 (27 Nov 2019)

Hi all





ian_m said:


> other dechlorinating agents eg hydroxymethanesulfonate


That is the one in <"Prime" and "Amquel">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (12 Dec 2019)

Glen_I said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they have used Seachem purigen alongside Fluval water conditioner? I have read that if the water conditioner contains anime then this isnt recommended and on the Fluval website it states that it doesnt contain anime but then I read a review on Amazon that someone contacted Fluval technical and they said yes it does?
> 
> ...



I looked up the same thing for API Stresscoat which *is* Amine based, as I had the same concerns. I have to use one of these style products that require a higher dosage volume, as I plan to auto-dose it to a auto-water change header tank, and the auto-doser isn't accurate enough to dose the tiny amounts of liquid (0.37ml for my 15 litre header tank) required when use something concentrated like Seachem Prime.

Seachem Tech support confirm that it isn't an issue unless you specifically use an amine based product to dechlorinate during the recharge process. If you do, the amine can bind with the chlorine in the bleach to form chloramine, the Purigen can then release that chloramine into your aquarium.

However if you just use the amine based product for water charges, it has absolutely now effect on Purigen whatsoever.

The same thing is covered in a couple of Seachem Tech Support threads on their forum (see the answers from the Seachem Tech guys, not the randoms):

https://www.seachem.com/support/forums/forum/general-discussion/965-purigen-and-api-stress-coat-plus

https://www.seachem.com/support/forums/forum/general-discussion/1315-purigen-and-tetra-aquasafe

https://www.seachem.com/support/forums/forum/general-discussion/159-purigen-and-slime-coat


----------

